

Show HN: WeatherGIF is Buzzfeed for weather - stagename
http://weathergif.com/install

======
onion2k
I think it might be broken. I get 2 of the same gifs for Newcastle, UK (sunny,
2 degrees) and Irkutsk, Russia (cloudy, -14 degrees).

~~~
stagename
Interesting. Some GIFs are used across temperature ranges as in the example.
Sunny vs. Cloudy though are different criteria, so will look at that. Do you
remember what GIF? Thanks for looking!

